# 21 years later & I get my shot at Pilot



## Happydiver (1 Mar 2007)

I'm writing this narrative in the hope that my story gives someone the strength to hang on to their dreams.  Back in the mists of time, when I was around 10, I formed the idea that I would become a pilot.  Dutifully, at the age of 19, I applied for ROTP and with my 20/15 vision was bundled off to ACS at Downsview.  Everything went well until the very last medical test involving the ultrasound.  A mitral valve prolapse (MVP) was picked up and all I remember was a Full Col telling me that I couldn't be a pilot.  This was a relatively common condition that I was told could incapacitate me if I was subjected to high G forces.  'Devastated' and 'utterly' would be the words I would use to describe how I felt.

Due to my performance at ACS, I was offered entry as a ROTP ANav.  I finished my degree in civilian university, did the usual military courses to get going and eventually started Nav school in Winnipeg.  Making a long story short and coincidentally substantially shortening my military career, at the age of 20, I really pissed off the LCol in charge of the school.  If I knew that pulling myself off the Nav course was going to get me into that much trouble, I would have at least had a go at his daughter while I was at it...    With hindsight and the experience of raising teenagers and helping out at the local air cadet squadron, I absolutely understand how wrongheaded I was at the time.  C'est la vie.

Fast forward a few years to Oct 05 when I start my application process to rejoin the military.  My choices were MARS and MARE since I'm currently employed with the Coast Guard as a Leading Seaman/Rescue Diver.  During the normal course of the application process the RC asked that I get the opinion of a civilian cardiologist as to what's been going on with that ticker of mine. " Sure", I say, off I go.  The Dr puts me through the wringer and lo and behold, he can't find a thing!!!  The wheels in my head spin and I boot it down to the RC and politely ask if I can switch my choices to place Pilot as #1.

The recruiters were very accommodating and set me up for all the required prerequisites before I was once again trundled off to ACS.  Again, everything went well.  Again, I got pulled aside because of my MVP but this time the Dr explained that in my case the MVP was slight enough that I could pass the medical now.  I felt as if I had been given my life back.

About a week ago, the RC called to say that the Pilot boards had sat and they've approved a spot for me.  I've been waiting 21 years to hear that message.  All I'm waiting for now is an enrollment date and when they want to send me to training.  I guess I'll suck it up and wait a few more weeks.... 

Even if I don't get my wings, though I'm planning on moving heaven and earth to get them, I'll be a happy man that I was given a second chance at fulfilling a life long dream.  All I can offer for advice to those of you waiting for your heart's desire, is never give up, have confidence in yourself, stand up for what you believe in and keep looking for that silver lining no matter what life gives you.  Don't sit back waiting for life to come to you, get out there and grab it hard with both hands.


----------



## navymich (1 Mar 2007)

The things people do to get out of MARS training, eh? 

Thank you for sharing your story, and congrats on being one more step closer to your dream.  Soon enough you'll be adding an 'r' to your name ---Happyd*r*iver.


----------



## Northern Ranger (1 Mar 2007)

Grats!


----------



## Gorak (1 Mar 2007)

Happydiver said:
			
		

> I'm writing this narrative in the hope that my story gives someone the strength to hang on to their dreams.  Back in the mists of time, when I was around 10, I formed the idea that I would become a pilot.  Dutifully, at the age of 19, I applied for ROTP and with my 20/15 vision was bundled off to ACS at Downsview.  Everything went well until the very last medical test involving the ultrasound.  A mitral valve prolapse (MVP) was picked up and all I remember was a Full Col telling me that I couldn't be a pilot.  This was a relatively common condition that I was told could incapacitate me if I was subjected to high G forces.  'Devastated' and 'utterly' would be the words I would use to describe how I felt.
> 
> Due to my performance at ACS, I was offered entry as a ROTP ANav.  I finished my degree in civilian university, did the usual military courses to get going and eventually started Nav school in Winnipeg.  Making a long story short and coincidentally substantially shortening my military career, at the age of 20, I really pissed off the LCol in charge of the school.  If I knew that pulling myself off the Nav course was going to get me into that much trouble, I would have at least had a go at his daughter while I was at it...    With hindsight and the experience of raising teenagers and helping out at the local air cadet squadron, I absolutely understand how wrongheaded I was at the time.  C'est la vie.
> 
> ...


I thought you needed 20/20 vision to be a Pilot?


----------



## hippie (1 Mar 2007)

20/15 as in better than 20/20...  I have 20/15.  I think 15/20 is worse than 20/20

Pretty sure that's how it works!


----------



## pylon (1 Mar 2007)

Phenomenal story.  It's great to see at 40 you still had the interest/passion to be in the CF.

Way to go!  Certainly a must read for every 19 year pilot wannabe on here.. check that, for everyone who is wanting to join the forces and is so impatient.



kc


----------



## Gorak (1 Mar 2007)

hippie said:
			
		

> 20/15 as in better than 20/20...  I have 20/15.  I think 15/20 is worse than 20/20
> 
> Pretty sure that's how it works!


Ok, just to confirm something then (I have no idea how vision tests work), my vision uncorrected is as follows:
Left eye: 20/40+
Right eye: 20/40+
Both eyes open: 20/30+

20/20 corrected all around
Does my vision pass or fail me to be a Pilot?


----------



## dardt (1 Mar 2007)

Gorak said:
			
		

> Ok, just to confirm something then (I have no idea how vision tests work), my vision uncorrected is as follows:
> Left eye: 20/40+
> Right eye: 20/40+
> Both eyes open: 20/30+
> ...



you need minimum 20/20 *uncorrected*


----------



## flamingbear (1 Mar 2007)

okay, simplified 20/20 is (i think) the 4th line from the bottom.  Corrected I can read the 2nd from, or the bottom line which varies from 20/15 to 20/13. This has varied year to year for 20 years.  The way the eye test was explained to me was that if you have 20/15 vision you can read a line @ 20' that's clear to a 20/20 person @ 15' hence the term 20/15. 

(just file this in the TFUI dept!  ;D)


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Mar 2007)

Outstanding story!!

Congratulations to you, and best of luck in the future.


Roy


----------



## Happydiver (2 Mar 2007)

Just a quick update on my continuing saga, the RC said last week that they would get back to me in 3 to 8 weeks with an enrollment date and joining instructions.  Well, they lied to me and only took one week to get back to me.....   My enrollment date is set for Mar 29 and I'm slated to attend Basic in St. Jean starting Apr 16.  Hooorraaaahhh!!!!!!!  I don't need wings, I'm flying already.


----------



## ark (2 Mar 2007)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> you need minimum 20/20 *uncorrected*



What seems to be the official standard can be found here:

http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/visreq_e.html

You have to be at least 6/6 (20/20 if you prefer) in your better eye and at least 6/9 (20/30) in your other eye when it comes to visual acuity. On top of that, you have to meet the cycloplegic refraction standard as defined in the link.

You can be 20/20 but it is still possible (although unlikely) that your refraction error will be higher than what the standard allows in which can you may be eliminated. You would have to speak with an Ophthalmologist working for the forces to see if they can bend the rules or not.

Congrats Happydiver and good luck in your new career.


----------



## Happydiver (30 Mar 2007)

Just got back from my enrollment ceremony today in Vancouver and I'm officially back in!!!  I start Basic in St Jean on the 16th and one step closer to those magic wings.   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Mar 2007)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Keebler (30 Mar 2007)

Congrats!!

Reading over your personal story sent chills through me, it goes to show when you shoot for your dreams and stick with it, you will come out on TOP!!


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Mar 2007)

Happydiver, congrats!  Glad things are working out for you, even a "little ways down the road".  Please keep us updated on how you're doing.  Good Luck in St.Jean (and Portage, and Moose Jaw and Portage [for helos... ] )

G2G


----------



## R933ex (30 Mar 2007)

Congradulations! I guess it does pay off to have a dream and stick with it!


----------



## IrishCanuck (30 Mar 2007)

That is one amazing story! Congrats!


----------



## CasperTr11 (2 Apr 2007)

I had the great fortune of meeting Happydiver when we did our ACS together and I can attest to the fact that he is a great addition to the Forces.  His story has kept me focused since meeting him in September of 06 as I too am a little older than most other applicants. As a police officer, husband and father to a darling baby I have had moments of thinking that I was crazy to risk everything to do what has always been in my heart.  Happy's story has been one of my sources of inspiration.

Cheers Happy.  I look forward to seeing you again on the 14th in St. Jean.  The first chance we get it will be my turn to take you to a local establishment to raise a mug.

To St. Jean and beyond.


----------



## Bobby Rico (2 Apr 2007)

Very cool.  I wanted to be a pilot originally- but given my height, weight and shape there's no way they'd let me into a cockpit...and I wouldn't want to be anything but a fighter pilot so that kind of limited me...well, that and I don't have university.

But good stuff getting your chance to become a pilot.


----------



## mrshappy (18 Apr 2007)

Hi there, I just wanted to add my 2 cents to this thread because I'm proud to say I've been married to Happydiver for over 18 years now and we have two fantastic teenagers, one boy and one girl.  There is sooooooo much more to this story than can ever be told, but when he talks about "looking for a silver lining no matter what life throws at you" this is truly coming from a man who has been to hell and back, and more than once.  A lesser man would have given up long ago but he has more grit, charater and drive in his little toe than I have in my entire body.  Not only did he never quit, he never let me quit either (even when I REALLY, REALLY wanted too!).  I hope his story is an inspiration to everyone....it certainly is for me.  For the first time in well over a decade I truly believe that what goes around comes around and sometimes there is such a thing as second chances.  Nobody deserves one more than my husband and knowing him like I do, I have no doubts that he will succeed.....I plan on throwing him  one heck of a "Wings" party in about 3-4 years from now!!! ;D


----------



## mrshappy (25 Sep 2007)

Another update:  My hubby finished IAP/BOTC on 02 Aug 07 and I am so proud of him, he finished 2nd out of 153 on his course.  He is now doing 44 weeks of French SLT in Campus Fort St-Jean (aka CMR) and rumour has it after that he will probably have 18 months of OJT before he gets to start his training at Portage.  I'm just crossing every finger and toe that he gets to do his OJT back here in Comox.  I think his Training number is #196 or something ridiculous like that so it looks like it'll be probably more like 5 years from now before he gets his Wings.  By the way, everyone EXCEPT the Pilots got to leave St-Jean Garrison right after their Grad Parade and most started their training right away.  There are so many Pilot-trainees in the system right now that there was nowhere else to stick them , not even enought OJT positions could be found at the moment even though the whole SLT thing has dramatically changed recently as most of you might have heard from the Recruiting Centres and nobody else is doing SLT directly after IAP/BOTC.  I may be wrong but I've heard that the Recruiting Centres have stopped recruiting DEU Pilots for now....my hubby was told he was probably one of the last for awhile until the backlog improves.  I just had a funny thought, if it all works out he'll probably be getting his CD during his first operational posting (he had almost 5 years of prior service)....yeesh!  Well, he's waited 21 years already....what's a few more years in the big picture I guess and he's grateful he made it back in before they stopped recruiting pilots (somebody correct me if I'm wrong OK?).  True to form, my hubby is making the best of things, learning lots of French and he's finished his first OPME and is starting his second one now.  Another positive is that our youngest child will definately have Graduated from Grade 12 by the time we get posted (she's in Grade 9 now) and she's really happy about that!


----------



## Krieg (25 Sep 2007)

Very inspirational story. Makes getting those 15 credits sound easier.


----------



## KenJacobson (2 Nov 2007)

Happy,

My life dream was a to be a Canadian Forces pilot as well. I applied at 39yrs old and being a mere 6'10" tall was disqualified due to my height (somewhat expected).
Despite officially receiving the crushing news, I decided being a member of the Canadian Forces was important to me so I continued with my second choice, that of Aerospace Control Engineer. My application has met its share of ups, downs and delays, often having me wonder if I will ever receive "the call".  I would like to thank you and say that your story has provided me motivation, knowing that if I suck it up and stick it out everything will square itself away in due time.


----------



## vanisle (5 Dec 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story - it seems to have motivated a friend to reapply after being refused the first time around (about 15 years ago).  Good luck with the training!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Dec 2007)

KenJacobson said:
			
		

> my second choice, that of Aerospace Control Engineer.



Its Aerospace Controller.........not Aerospace Control Engineer


----------



## KenJacobson (5 Dec 2007)

Sorry about that. I was sure that in some of the documentation I received the Officer version of Aerospace Control trade was called Aerospace Control Engineer and the NCM trade was Aerospace Control Operator. In any case I stand corrected.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Dec 2007)

From the CF recruiting website :



> The primary role of an *Aerospace Controller (AEC)* is to contribute to air operations by providing Air Traffic Control Services and Air Weapons Control. AECs take on a multitude of operational and staff challenges that can take them across Canada and around the world. Tasks range from controlling air traffic at one of the many airbases throughout Canada or, as part of an international peacekeeping force on the ground, to controlling multinational air operations. Challenging staff and command positions are also available in high profile places in Canada, the United States and Europe.


----------



## jzaidi1 (22 Apr 2008)

Hey there,

I've been following this thread every so often.  Anyone have any news regarding MrHappy and his quest to earn his wings?  Mr or Mrs Happy.  Are you there.

News from me RE my thread started last year. http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/65902.0.html.  I just found out that Laser Refractive surgery is now acceptable for Pilot.  Now I just have to keep focus on the degree and making sure that at 33 I still can become a CF-18 pilot (I highly doubt this though).

I'll keep you folks updated.
CPL Jay


----------

